# My Bro's 1st Model



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2005)

My brother Daniel (but nicked as "*Coolees*") was asking me to buy him a plastic airplane model for a long time... Today I went near one model shop, I didn't resist and walked in. Luckily for me, a sale is running there, with old *Kovozavody Prostejov* kits. So I bought two pieces of *Sukhoi Su 7* in 1/72 scale - one for my brothjer, and one for me.

He was evry excited when I gave the model to him and immediately after that he looked inside the box and started to work on it:






Excietd about his very first one!





Cutting the parts out of the frames.





Sanded and prepared for gluing.

Here is what he says about it: _"It's great! I almost got it assembled. It's cool man! " _



We'll keep you updated, as this build is not very difficult, so I expect it to be finished in a few days.

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Cool, He looks like he's enjoying it. Ah, I remember my first model...About a year ago it was


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 12, 2005)

Very cool - my first model was a hot rod, I glued the engine in backwards!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

In France someone bought a model Spitfire - The stuck the exhaust on pointing forwards


----------



## Erich (Oct 12, 2005)

Pisis you made your little brothers day..........good for U  

he looks well pleased as well as quite prepared with table, proper lighting and the paints and glue ready for the build.

ah memories. I look back at my first model a MG sporter, way beyond my limits it was amass of glue although the front wheels could turn. the racing decals were all crooked but I was a proud little chap. about 6 years later after building more that first model was tossed high up into the air, crashing down onto the street. Actually wish I had the small hunk of junk now as a reminder of days lost to time.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

And I hope he's using safety scissors!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Here's what he announces to you guys: _"Thank you for encouraging me and also thanks to my brother, who bought the model to me. He told me that this model I'm gonna build is a fighter and a bomber at the same time.  Anway, I'm going to snap it together tomorrow and than I'll paint it.  _

Hehe...

CC: Nope, he's using normal scissors lol.

My very first models were Napoleonic "Battle of Austeriltz" Soldiers figures from a Czechoslovakian company which no longer exists... I was around 6 years old, too.
My first model plane was a 1/144 Typhoon (I think...) - croocked so much, of course!


----------



## trackend (Oct 13, 2005)

I remember my first model ended up with glue finger prints over everything.
My best model was brunette 5ft 6 with a great pair of knockers


----------



## Pisis (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, my brother has (un)comfortably surprised me... When I came back home today, he had already the fuselage and the wings assembled and also sticked-together the underwing drop tanks, bombs and rockets... It was only a bit non-fitting, so I've just corrected the wireframe a bit. But it was all did by himself, alone! He only forgot to include the entire cockpit set, so it's cockpit-less...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## trackend (Oct 13, 2005)

I know the feeling Pisis wait till you get a bit older and a 5 year old shows you how to fly the video recorder.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 14, 2005)

a flying videorecorder?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Looks like your brother is having real fun with it. That is what really matters Pisis and he will remember this for the rest of his life. You have put a real mark in his life.


----------



## trackend (Oct 14, 2005)

Don't take the Piss, Pisis you know I'm an ignoramus


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 14, 2005)

looks good, i made my first model a few years ago i think, it was a meteor!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

My first model was a UH-1H Huey.


----------



## JCS (Oct 14, 2005)

My first was a MiG 3. I put like 8 coats of white house paint on it and used so much glue I could throw it at the wall and it wouldnt even break


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 14, 2005)

My first model was an X-Wing fighter. The wings opened, and it had a removable R2-D2 and everything. Man, I was cool.


----------



## trackend (Oct 15, 2005)

If I remember I think my first model was a Churchill tank from Airfix, which was the only kit makers in the UK at the time until Revell started importing. The tracks where made of the most un-glueable plastic I know, so I used a heated screw driver to attempt to weld it and ended up with tracks that where 5mm to short so when I tried to fit them the drive spockets got ripped off.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2005)

i haven't made any tanks yet........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2005)

Same here. I only do helicopters and WW2 aircraft.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2005)

My brother Daniel (but nicked as "*Coolees*") was asking me to buy him a plastic airplane model for a long time... Today I went near one model shop, I didn't resist and walked in. Luckily for me, a sale is running there, with old *Kovozavody Prostejov* kits. So I bought two pieces of *Sukhoi Su 7* in 1/72 scale - one for my brothjer, and one for me.

He was evry excited when I gave the model to him and immediately after that he looked inside the box and started to work on it:






Excietd about his very first one!





Cutting the parts out of the frames.





Sanded and prepared for gluing.

Here is what he says about it: _"It's great! I almost got it assembled. It's cool man! " _



We'll keep you updated, as this build is not very difficult, so I expect it to be finished in a few days.

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Cool, He looks like he's enjoying it. Ah, I remember my first model...About a year ago it was


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 12, 2005)

Very cool - my first model was a hot rod, I glued the engine in backwards!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

In France someone bought a model Spitfire - The stuck the exhaust on pointing forwards


----------



## Erich (Oct 12, 2005)

Pisis you made your little brothers day..........good for U  

he looks well pleased as well as quite prepared with table, proper lighting and the paints and glue ready for the build.

ah memories. I look back at my first model a MG sporter, way beyond my limits it was amass of glue although the front wheels could turn. the racing decals were all crooked but I was a proud little chap. about 6 years later after building more that first model was tossed high up into the air, crashing down onto the street. Actually wish I had the small hunk of junk now as a reminder of days lost to time.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

And I hope he's using safety scissors!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Here's what he announces to you guys: _"Thank you for encouraging me and also thanks to my brother, who bought the model to me. He told me that this model I'm gonna build is a fighter and a bomber at the same time.  Anway, I'm going to snap it together tomorrow and than I'll paint it.  _

Hehe...

CC: Nope, he's using normal scissors lol.

My very first models were Napoleonic "Battle of Austeriltz" Soldiers figures from a Czechoslovakian company which no longer exists... I was around 6 years old, too.
My first model plane was a 1/144 Typhoon (I think...) - croocked so much, of course!


----------



## trackend (Oct 13, 2005)

I remember my first model ended up with glue finger prints over everything.
My best model was brunette 5ft 6 with a great pair of knockers


----------



## Pisis (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, my brother has (un)comfortably surprised me... When I came back home today, he had already the fuselage and the wings assembled and also sticked-together the underwing drop tanks, bombs and rockets... It was only a bit non-fitting, so I've just corrected the wireframe a bit. But it was all did by himself, alone! He only forgot to include the entire cockpit set, so it's cockpit-less...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## trackend (Oct 13, 2005)

I know the feeling Pisis wait till you get a bit older and a 5 year old shows you how to fly the video recorder.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 14, 2005)

a flying videorecorder?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Looks like your brother is having real fun with it. That is what really matters Pisis and he will remember this for the rest of his life. You have put a real mark in his life.


----------



## trackend (Oct 14, 2005)

Don't take the Piss, Pisis you know I'm an ignoramus


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 14, 2005)

looks good, i made my first model a few years ago i think, it was a meteor!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

My first model was a UH-1H Huey.


----------



## JCS (Oct 14, 2005)

My first was a MiG 3. I put like 8 coats of white house paint on it and used so much glue I could throw it at the wall and it wouldnt even break


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 14, 2005)

My first model was an X-Wing fighter. The wings opened, and it had a removable R2-D2 and everything. Man, I was cool.


----------



## trackend (Oct 15, 2005)

If I remember I think my first model was a Churchill tank from Airfix, which was the only kit makers in the UK at the time until Revell started importing. The tracks where made of the most un-glueable plastic I know, so I used a heated screw driver to attempt to weld it and ended up with tracks that where 5mm to short so when I tried to fit them the drive spockets got ripped off.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2005)

i haven't made any tanks yet........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2005)

Same here. I only do helicopters and WW2 aircraft.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 11, 2005)

My brother Daniel (but nicked as "*Coolees*") was asking me to buy him a plastic airplane model for a long time... Today I went near one model shop, I didn't resist and walked in. Luckily for me, a sale is running there, with old *Kovozavody Prostejov* kits. So I bought two pieces of *Sukhoi Su 7* in 1/72 scale - one for my brothjer, and one for me.

He was evry excited when I gave the model to him and immediately after that he looked inside the box and started to work on it:






Excietd about his very first one!





Cutting the parts out of the frames.





Sanded and prepared for gluing.

Here is what he says about it: _"It's great! I almost got it assembled. It's cool man! " _



We'll keep you updated, as this build is not very difficult, so I expect it to be finished in a few days.

Cheers,
Pisis

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

Cool, He looks like he's enjoying it. Ah, I remember my first model...About a year ago it was


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 12, 2005)

Very cool - my first model was a hot rod, I glued the engine in backwards!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

In France someone bought a model Spitfire - The stuck the exhaust on pointing forwards


----------



## Erich (Oct 12, 2005)

Pisis you made your little brothers day..........good for U  

he looks well pleased as well as quite prepared with table, proper lighting and the paints and glue ready for the build.

ah memories. I look back at my first model a MG sporter, way beyond my limits it was amass of glue although the front wheels could turn. the racing decals were all crooked but I was a proud little chap. about 6 years later after building more that first model was tossed high up into the air, crashing down onto the street. Actually wish I had the small hunk of junk now as a reminder of days lost to time.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 12, 2005)

And I hope he's using safety scissors!


----------



## Pisis (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. Here's what he announces to you guys: _"Thank you for encouraging me and also thanks to my brother, who bought the model to me. He told me that this model I'm gonna build is a fighter and a bomber at the same time.  Anway, I'm going to snap it together tomorrow and than I'll paint it.  _

Hehe...

CC: Nope, he's using normal scissors lol.

My very first models were Napoleonic "Battle of Austeriltz" Soldiers figures from a Czechoslovakian company which no longer exists... I was around 6 years old, too.
My first model plane was a 1/144 Typhoon (I think...) - croocked so much, of course!


----------



## trackend (Oct 13, 2005)

I remember my first model ended up with glue finger prints over everything.
My best model was brunette 5ft 6 with a great pair of knockers


----------



## Pisis (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow, my brother has (un)comfortably surprised me... When I came back home today, he had already the fuselage and the wings assembled and also sticked-together the underwing drop tanks, bombs and rockets... It was only a bit non-fitting, so I've just corrected the wireframe a bit. But it was all did by himself, alone! He only forgot to include the entire cockpit set, so it's cockpit-less...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## trackend (Oct 13, 2005)

I know the feeling Pisis wait till you get a bit older and a 5 year old shows you how to fly the video recorder.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 14, 2005)

a flying videorecorder?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

Looks like your brother is having real fun with it. That is what really matters Pisis and he will remember this for the rest of his life. You have put a real mark in his life.


----------



## trackend (Oct 14, 2005)

Don't take the Piss, Pisis you know I'm an ignoramus


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 14, 2005)

looks good, i made my first model a few years ago i think, it was a meteor!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2005)

My first model was a UH-1H Huey.


----------



## JCS (Oct 14, 2005)

My first was a MiG 3. I put like 8 coats of white house paint on it and used so much glue I could throw it at the wall and it wouldnt even break


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 14, 2005)

My first model was an X-Wing fighter. The wings opened, and it had a removable R2-D2 and everything. Man, I was cool.


----------



## trackend (Oct 15, 2005)

If I remember I think my first model was a Churchill tank from Airfix, which was the only kit makers in the UK at the time until Revell started importing. The tracks where made of the most un-glueable plastic I know, so I used a heated screw driver to attempt to weld it and ended up with tracks that where 5mm to short so when I tried to fit them the drive spockets got ripped off.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2005)

i haven't made any tanks yet........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2005)

Same here. I only do helicopters and WW2 aircraft.


----------

